# Laurel Oak pruning



## szajer (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is a before and after of a pruning I did in December of 2013. 

Sadly, if anyone is familiar with the pruning techniques of west central Fla. at least, you'll understand what I'm up against —when pruning what others have before me. 

Edit: someday I'll have to come out to a prune job before hand and photograph it near the afternoon hours. The early morning pics with the evening follow up -leaves me with a bad taste....


----------



## szajer (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is one before and two after pic of another Laurel Oak pruned last summer. 

Again, I'm not left with much of an option other than pruning all the branches upright sucker growth -on account most trees here are stript to a lions tale by poor pruning standards.


----------



## szajer (Feb 21, 2014)

Some smaller ornamentals I pruned. Before and after.









Everything was cut with hand pruners, pole pruners and hand saw. I never use shears.


----------



## szajer (Feb 21, 2014)

Del_ said:


> Are you aware that it does not benefit the tree having all of it's interior branches removed?
> 
> If anything, minor tip reductions would be the best long term pruning for the tree's survival.


I remember listening to Dr. Alex Shigo at a speaking engagement -saying the best thing to do for a trees survival — is absolutely nothing. 

Here's what I've noticed whilst living in Fla. No one in my area knows how to prune let alone making correct pruning cuts. Trees here are completely gutted from 35' and below. 
In comes me; now dealing with years of improper pruning, whereas I now have literally hundreds of interior sucker growth. Now, these suckers do nothing for the tree but 'suck' from its vital source of nutrients. They also create a giant wind sail effect for when hurricanes and tropical depressions come pushing through -almost yearly.

Rule of thumb when pruning, "that I was taught anyway:" remove sucker growth, any interior branching -that is crossing, rubbing, infected or simply dying back from lack of exposure to sunlight. These were also the practices of the Ohio chapter of the ISA. 

To be honest, I've not been to an ISA convention since the late 90's — so if the standards have changed, then shame on me for not knowing.


----------



## szajer (Feb 22, 2014)

Interesting. 

As you suggest, not many species lend themselves for easy tip reduction. I partially agree with you 60—40. 

As for sucker growth dying off when no longer sustained by the branches, I will add that I've seen trees throughout a decade -nearly two, where the suckers then become larger— multiple upright growing branches, which aesthetically looks displeasing. And by leaving the interior untamed, only giving attention to the exterior crown, you basically have a smaller wind sail— but a sail non the least.

I've done tip reduction on every tree that happened in my yard -throughout my renting history. One I took pleasure in was the Norway Maple. I love bonsai'ing' my trees....


----------



## szajer (Feb 22, 2014)

Here are a few of an Oak I removed. At the time, I had old work lines, no rigging blocks and no Port-a-Wrap. It was done the old fashioned way, all primitive -like a freakin caveman... The wee man in the pic is my employer.


----------



## MapleDude (Feb 22, 2014)

One of the most painful things for me is watching people rape the Crape Myrtles around here every Feb.


----------



## LarryRFL (Feb 22, 2014)

A piece of advice: get rid of that laurel oak. Laurel oaks have about a seventy five year life span. That one is about as big as they get. Problem is that they will come down in a storm more readily than almost any other tree around. I'm up in Ocala and been living on my property since '89. I had several laurel oaks on the property. The only trees that came down in all that time were laurel oaks. One caused damage to my roof when it came down during a tropical storm in the '90's. I have pines, live oaks, turkey oaks and black jack oaks on the property, but other than a pine and live oak that were snapped off when a tornado ripped through the back yard, but it was the laurels oaks that came down and each one snapped off about four to six feet above ground and all looked perfectly healthy. Think of what would happen if that tree came down.


----------



## szajer (Feb 22, 2014)

LarryRFL said:


> A piece of advice: get rid of that laurel oak. Laurel oaks have about a seventy five year life span. That one is about as big as they get. Problem is that they will come down in a storm more readily than almost any other tree around.


I hear you, but just as mans best friend has a longevity of 13 years, it shouldn't mean we terminate their lives because of this. 

You know, I like contrasting the similarities between dog and L. Oak. 

Both have short life spans, comparatively speaking. An oak can fail causing personal injury or death, a K-9 may bite -and or maul someone to death. And they equally make large messes and require near constant tending to. Dog gives love and affection — Oak gives shade and lowers ones electric bill in the summer months, making you smile ear to ear.... 

Those are just some that come to mind.


----------



## LarryRFL (Feb 24, 2014)

I've got dozens of trees on my heavily wooded acre lot. Many species of oak, several pines and cedars, a couple of dogwoods and several other misc trees. The only trees that have come down in the storms we've had here are the laurel oaks. Every one looked healthy and gave good shade up until they came down. Take it down and replace it with a Magnolia for shade all year long. That laurel oak is just too close to the house for comfort, in my opinion.


----------



## szajer (Feb 24, 2014)

MapleDude said:


> One of the most painful things for me is watching people rape the Crape Myrtles around here every Feb.


I look away. It's the only thing that's helps the anger.


----------



## oldboy (Mar 26, 2014)

cool, nice work.


----------

